# Spectator(Zuschauer)-Modus



## appupp (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Ich möchte in meinem Spiel einen Zuschauer-Modus per Netzwerk implementieren. Im internet konnte ich fast nichts über spectator mode finden. Kennt ihr vielleicht eine Seite, wo ich darüber Tutorials oder videos finden kann ?


----------



## Ruzmanz (31. Mai 2014)

Läuft eigentlich genau so wie Multiplayer, nur dass die Zuschauer andere Befugnisse haben.

Serverseite:
- Zuschauer wird in eine extra Liste gepackt.
- Zuschauer alle Informationen schicken, falls das so gewollt ist.

Clientseite:
- Zuschauer loggt sich beim Server ein (wie Multiplayerspieler) und teilt ihm mit, dass er nur Zuschauer ist oder Server bestimmt das automatisch.
- Wenn das ein Zuschauer ist, dann darf er nicht bauen / schießen / etc ... er darf sich dafür frei im Spiel bewegen. Es ist nichts verdeckt. So wie du es haben möchtest.


----------

